# Pioneer AVIC-F700BT



## alicefred (Apr 5, 2010)

I have been looking at buying a new head unit and pretty much interested in Pioneer AVIC-F700BT. It has solid entertainment capabilities with advanced navigation. Its flash-based GPS system, which comes pre-loaded TeleAtlas maps, featuring more than 12 million points of interest and robust user routing options. I have read a lot of good things about AVIC series but nothing personal experience. So, I thought to ask this here on this board and hopefully get some genuine advice. I also checked out some price comparison websites (eg. NexTag, Dealrocker etc..) and noticed the lowest price is $600. If you know any place to it cheaper than $600, please let me know.


Thanks..


----------



## ej20g (Feb 28, 2010)

check amazon.com


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Jun 18, 2010)

Might be late but check out the kenwoods much better than the pioneers quality wise and the quality of the maps. kenwood uses garmin gps.


----------

